# 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Initial Facts: World Premiere at Auto China 2010: 
Phaeton debuts with new design and new technologies*








_Flagship of the Volkswagen brand with fundamentally new front design 
Online services and dynamic main beam control arrive in the Phaeton_
Wolfsburg / Beijing, 22 April 2010 - At the Transparent Factory in Dresden Volkswagen produces one of the finest automobiles in the world: the Phaeton. The limousine’s quality and comfort (four-wheel drive and air suspension as standard) set a unique benchmark. Volkswagen, the most successful carmaker in Europe and China, has now made the Phaeton even more perfect. The company’s new flagship is being unveiled for the first time at Auto China 2010 (27th April to 2nd May) in Beijing.

Its contours are defined by the Volkswagen design DNA developed by Walter de Silva, the group’s Italian chief designer. Around the completely new front section in particular the design team has further refined the model’s very own stylistic aplomb. In the process the timelessly elegant Phaeton has gained a broader and more powerful appearance. The new model is also characterised by modifications to its rear section and silhouette.
At the same time, new technical features have been added. These include Dynamic Light Assist (camera-based dynamic main beam regulation) and a navigation system that, if desired, can integrate online data from Google into the map display. In addition to this, the Phaeton’s optional front camera enables it to ‘see’ road signs, with speed limit signs visualised on the instrument panel and centre console’s touchscreen. The system will also be able to recognise and depict ‘no overtaking’ signs – the first in the world to do so! 
The Phaeton will be available with a choice of two wheelbase options, two back seat versions (three seats / two individual seats) and four engines (a turbo diesel and three petrol engines). The six, eight and twelve-cylinder engines range in capacity from 176 kW / 240 PS to 331 kW / 450 PS. The standard drive unit used in the Phaeton is a V6 petrol engine producing 206 kW / 280 PS. At the capacities above the V6 FSI the choices available are a V8 and a W12 petrol engine, delivering 246 kW / 335 PS and 331 kW / 450 PS respectively. On the diesel front Volkswagen is offering an extremely frugal and smooth-running V6 TDI. In Europe it is the most frequently selected engine for this car. The turbocharged common rail direct injection engine delivers 176 kW / 240 PS and accelerates the Phaeton V6 (top speed in this case 237 km/h) from 0 to 100 km/h in just 8.6 seconds. This is accompanied by average fuel consumption that has now been reduced still further to just 8.5 litres per 100 km (equating to 224 g/km CO2).
*Phaeton exterior*
Depending on wheelbase, the 2011 model Phaeton is between 5.06 and 5.18 metres long. As mentioned above, a completely new front section has been developed for this flagship of the Volkswagen brand. In keeping with the current Volkswagen design DNA, its form is dominated by horizontal lines. Unlike all other Volkswagens created to date on the basis of this new DNA, the Phaeton does not have a shiny black radiator grille cover, but instead a completely new chrome element. Along with the likewise restyled headlights, this radiator trim is a major influence in the new Phaeton’s design and underlines its uncompromisingly independent character. In detail the new grille is more upright, while its stricter lines and impressive alternation of materials between polished and matt chrome make it even more striking. The horizontal linking of grille and headlights follows the Volkswagen design criteria and impressively emphasises the vehicle’s width. As a sign of its class specific to this model the Phaeton also features three-dimensional moulding of the grille and bonnet, with precise edges that carry the grille’s heightened expression of quality on into the sculptured contours of the vehicle body. Once again in the centre of the grille is the classic VW badge, which now - despite integrating the ACC (automatic distance control) system’s radar sensors - has a new-look surface design.
To the left and right of the grille are new Bi-Xenon headlamps, which are standard across the range. Integrated within them are cornering and adaptive lights. Not just in visual terms, but from a technical perspective too, this is a whole new generation of headlamps. Firstly, the indicator and adaptive cornering lights are highly visible and stylistically striking LEDs. Secondly, as with the new Touareg, the Phaeton will also be available with optional Dynamic Light Assist. Using a camera integrated into the rear-view mirror, this complex technology ‘detects’ other road users and regulates illumination of the carriageway accordingly (see separate section on Dynamic Light Assist). 
The bumper has also been redesigned in keeping with the radiator grille and headlamps. Here too horizontal lines form the guiding principles of the new design. Even the fog lamps have been designed as narrow, horizontal LED strips. Last but not least, the bottom final section of the bumper is now also colour-coordinated with the car body. Compared to the previous model the new generation Phaeton thus looks even sportier and more imposing on the road.
Also modified, the back of the car underlines this impression. The design team decided here not to change the classic, clear and powerful basic style that this area has always had, but instead to develop new LED rear light clusters. Each cluster features dotted lights and an M-shaped LED strip. The result is an unmistakable, elegant look both in daylight and at night. Also new is the VW badge - now likewise in 3D format - on the boot lid.
As at the front, the rear bumper has also been redesigned. It now has a new, three-piece chrome bar and the section of the bumper trim near the road is now also colour-coordinated with the car body. The same goes for the bottom section of the side skirts. Also noticeable in silhouette view are modified side trim strips, narrower LED indicators in the wing mirrors and new 18-inch (‘Experience’) alloy wheels.
*Phaeton interior*
The Phaeton’s interior ranks as one of the most elegant, high quality and comfortable in the entire premium class. The 4-zone air-conditioning system, for example, that works totally free of any draughts, and the award-winning ergonomic 18-way seats are unsurpassed. All of the Phaeton interior’s functions are also intuitive to use. In addition to the version with three rear seats (5-seater), the limousine can be optionally ordered with two electrically adjustable individual seats (4-seater). Furthermore a version of the Phaeton is also available that is twelve centimetres longer. Meanwhile, the limousine can be almost infinitely personalised with a wide range of leather, alcantara and wood trim, plus optional equipment such as a fridge or multimedia systems from Volkswagen Exclusive. This also applies to the completely redesigned multifunction steering wheel. It can be ordered either in leather or in a wood/leather combination matching the relevant wood trim features.
*Information and entertainment systems*
The intuitive nature of the Phaeton’s controls has been fully transferred to the new generation of radio and navigation systems (RCD 810 and RNS 810). Equipped with an 8-inch touchscreen, the systems form a functional unit with the air-conditioning and multimedia controls.
Use of online services: Volkswagen is for the first time offering an Internet-based Google function in the new Phaeton as a map display add-on for the RNS 810 radio navigation system with 30-gigabyte hard drive. The relevant data gets loaded onto the system over the Internet via mobile telephone and a proxy server specially set up for the purpose. The visualisation on the touchscreen’s display is the same as the Google Maps ‘Satellite’ view familiar from the conventional Internet and equivalent to the iPhone’s ‘Hybrid’ view. In the Phaeton the satellite images naturally get supplemented by the navigation system’s appropriately highlighted route recommendation.
Particularly interesting in this feature are the POIs (points of interest) that can be accessed. Addresses, tourist sights, businesses, sports venues, doctors’ surgeries and restaurants integrated within Google can be selected in seconds and transferred directly into the route navigation. In perfect conditions the system loads the data via UMTS connection. The telephone itself gets completely integrated into the system via remote SIM access profiles (rSAP). Alternatively, anyone who wants to use a mobile phone with hands-free profiles (HFPs) can also do this linked up with the new Phaeton (in this case Google is disabled). In HFP mode phones that are ‘Phaeton compatible’ include, for example, Apple’s iPhone.
Road sign recognition: However the latest generation Phaeton’s information and entertainment system can do even more! By virtue of the camera integrated in the rear-view mirror the Phaeton now detects road signs and shows the relevant information on the system’s touchscreen and/or the multifunction display (between speedometer and rev counter). It displays not only the maximum permitted speed but also any important additional information (e.g. ‘10pm - 6am’ or ‘When wet’). The system will also be able to alert drivers to overtaking restrictions – the first vehicle in the world to do so!
For the RNS 810 radio/navigation system further add-on options are also available. These include a rear-seat multimedia entertainment system (the High End) and a 1,000-watt sound system with digital 12-channel amplifier from hi-fi specialists Dynaudio.
*Electronic assistance systems*
The Phaeton’s electronic assistance systems include Dynamic Light Assist (dynamic main beam control), ACC (automatic distance regulation), Front Assist (surroundings monitoring) and Side Assist (lane change assistance). A tyre pressure control system also provides standards of safety.
*Dynamic Light Assist in detail:* Volkswagen is introducing for the Phaeton a new optional camera-based main beam control system called Dynamic Light Assist, which represents a major technical innovation in passive safety. Linked in with a camera integrated behind the windscreen the system keeps the main beam modules of the standard Bi-Xenon headlamps permanently on. It merely masks the areas of each beam that it calculates could potentially disturb other road users. For the driver this means appreciably more light, clearly enhanced safety and a more relaxing drive. The function is achieved by an additional aperture between the reflector holding the Xenon bulb and the lens. Combined with an intelligent, lateral tilting of the complete module (via the cornering light function) and individual control of the left and right headlights, this additional aperture arrangement enables the light source to be masked only in those areas that could otherwise cause other motorists to be dazzled. 
Thanks to the front camera the cornering light control system detects the exact position of the vehicle in front and at speeds of 60 km/h or more ‘pushes’ the cone of light up to the rear of the vehicle or even to its side and on past it – without dazzling the driver. The increase in safety and driver convenience provided by Dynamic Light Assist is considerable and can be ranked on a par with that achieved at the time by the introduction of Xenon technology.
*ACC and Front Assist in detail:* Automatic distance regulation (ACC) relieves the driver of the burden of active braking and acceleration. ACC significantly improves driving comfort and passive safety, especially on longer motorway journeys. At the same time the system (when activated) ensures adherence to the legally prescribed minimum distance from the vehicle in front.
An integral component of ACC is Front Assist. This ACC extension is designed to help prevent rear-end collisions. Using a radar sensor, the system monitors the distance to the vehicles in front of the Phaeton. If this is becoming too short, the system alerts the driver in two stages. At the same time the vehicle is prepared for possible emergency braking by the driver. Even before certain situations arise, Front Assist takes preventative action by putting the brakes into a preconditioned status that otherwise only gets activated when the brake pedal is pushed. The system thus acts as a means of reducing the car’s stopping distance.
Automatic distance regulation is operated via relevant buttons on the redesigned multifunction steering wheel. It is operated in many aspects in the same way as the cruise control system. With ACC enabled the car automatically slows down (if necessary to a stop) and speeds up within a speed range set in advance by the driver. ACC can be switched on at speeds of between 30 and 200 km/h. The system then uses radar to detect any traffic within an angle of 12 degrees travelling up to 200 metres in front of the Phaeton. ACC is enabled and disabled via an ON/OFF button on the left of the multifunction steering wheel. All of the driver assistance systems, including ACC, can also be switched on or off simultaneously by pressing a button in the centre of the indicator stalk for more than a second. The ACC also gets disabled as soon as the driver pushes the brake pedal. The system can be switched back on via the ‘Resume’ button on the steering wheel. It then continues to use the desired speed set prior to it being disabled.
The key information about the automatic distance regulation system can be seen quickly and clearly laid out on the multifunction display. 
*Side Assist in detail:* Another assistance system in the Phaeton is the lane change assistant (Side Assist). At speeds of 60 km/h or more this system monitors the area behind and to the side of the Phaeton via radar sensors in the rear bumper (one sensor each for the area to left and right) and indicates via a warning light in the wing mirror frame any risk of potential collision. The area monitored by the sensors covers a distance of around 50 metres to the rear and 3.6 metres to the side of the car.
If Side Assist detects a critical situation to the left or right of the Phaeton and the driver has not switched on the blinker to indicate a change of lane, the warning light in the wing mirror frame comes on to draw attention to the special traffic situation. If, however, the driver turns on the indicator while there is traffic in the adjacent lane, the light flashes four times to warn of the potential danger. The brightness of the warning lights can be adjusted to one of five levels via the multifunction display. In an interesting interlinking of the car’s systems the ambient brightness detected at any given time by the rain and light detection sensor gets automatically taken into account in determining the brightness level.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

I think it looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only downfall is the VW badge. VW is doing good things but the perception of the brand by the general public is not of luxury which makes this a tough sell in the states.


----------



## dubscientist (Dec 30, 2008)

'Phaeton' is spelled wrong on the link to the story


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*

front end looks like a Pisshat B5


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

Long live Phaeton! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (155VERT83)*

I don't have any real heads up comparison data, but if I didn't know which brand was which, I would want this over an A8. The interior is gorgeous!


----------



## pocketa (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

Very nice looking car! Too bad it won't be available soon in the US, especially with the TDI motor. I find it interesting the navigation system can use Google maps...in China!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (dub_IN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_IN* »_.....but the perception of the brand by the general public is not of luxury which makes this a tough sell in the states. 

Frankly, that is the main purpose of the VW entries like the Phaeton and Touarg in the USA market-to get the general public thru the perception of VW as only one thing. With time, maybe the perception will catch up with the products, as in Europe and China.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Not again...*

Hopefully the mistake will not be imported to the U.S.


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

Am I the only that things they made it look
-worse
-more outdated
-less attractive
Why bother facelifting it at this stage in the game? Make an all new one or dont bother.


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (dub_IN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_IN* »_I think it looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only downfall is the VW badge. VW is doing good things but the perception of the brand by the general public is not of luxury which makes this a tough sell in the states. 


what's wrong with the badge??


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

While the Phaeton is a very impressive vehicle, it falls in the area of Audi A8 sales. Bring the luxury down to somewhere around Passat status and it might sell decent enough here. However considering Chevy Caprice's and Ford Crown Victoria's are no longer available, there probably isn't a market for such a vehicle. Frankly, making a luxury VW would be like Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Honda or Toyota making a luxury vehicle, it just doesn't happen, they leave it to their other brands of Lincoln, Cadillac, Chrysler, Acura and Lexus respectfully. Just my $.02


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (JETwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETwagen* »_While the Phaeton is a very impressive vehicle, it falls in the area of Audi A8 sales. Bring the luxury down to somewhere around Passat status and it might sell decent enough here. However considering Chevy Caprice's and Ford Crown Victoria's are no longer available, there probably isn't a market for such a vehicle. Frankly, making a luxury VW would be like Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Honda or Toyota making a luxury vehicle, it just doesn't happen, they leave it to their other brands of Lincoln, Cadillac, Chrysler, Acura and Lexus respectfully. Just my $.02

The problem with that is VW base models often exceed Caddilac, Lexus, Acura and sometimes even low end BMW's when it comes to luxury features and quality of build. There is no reason why the Phaeton couldn't do well here, however that will not happen until our economy is better. At the very least if they decided to make a larger more luxury oriented model they will need to build them here or in mexico to even be able to turn a profit.


----------



## 29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Seems like a smart move to me. Refresh is cheaper, and wait out the next gen even more. That platform must be profitable?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Yes - it looks worse*

no - you're not the only one.

_Quote, originally posted by *Infiniti* »_Am I the only that things they made it look
-worse
-more outdated
-less attractive
Why bother facelifting it at this stage in the game? Make an all new one or dont bother.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Yes - it looks worse (liquid stereo)*

I think the new front looks much more dynamic. The rest of the changes certainly don't make it look more outdated to my eye. The Phaeton sells well in China, and since it is VW's flagship car, it's important for it to have some of the new VW "La Simpliciata" design language. I'm actually impressed by how well the new front integrates with the basic styling of the car.


----------



## groupracer (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*


----------



## TKK-1 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Yes - it looks worse (liquid stereo)*

I was a little anxious when I committed a couple of months ago to buy the current shape Phaeton. However, having seen the face-lifted version in pictures from the Beijing show, I am relieved and very much look forward to taking delivery of mine in a few weeks' time.
I think the purity of Walter de Silva's styling has been corrupted; both the front and rear ends have lost the 'nonchalant, aristocratic' look. The rear lights copy too much the Audi.
My only misgiving is I am not collecting the car from that amazing factory in Dresden. In 1994, I had the privilege of seeing my XJR at the factory in Coventry - a fantastic and memorable experience.
I might request to do the Dresden visit one of these days...!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

Whoa, VW took Chrysler's and BMW's "smart" highbeams to a whole new level. It sounds crazy what the headlights are capable of, literally dynamically shaping the light and doing so independently on the right and left sides!


----------



## exodus20 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

The car looks too plain on the outside, especially the side view, everything else is superb


----------



## rpierson51 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

Drivetrain? manual available?(i kno its a stupid question), rear wheel drive? or all wheel drive? enough about the gadgets wheres the real info...


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (rpierson51)*

look worse , cheaper http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I thought that vw is done with chrome on front


----------



## ndccpf1 (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

Hyundai brings in the Genesis sedan (and coupe in related name) and now are about to bring us the Equus. All from a maker who started claim to fame here with $ 3999.00 Excels.
They have no primo channel to distribute to like VW has with Audi.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (Seanele)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seanele* »_

what's wrong with the badge?? 

As long as it carries the VW badge it won't sell in the US. That's just fact. I'm not discrediting the car, its a beautiful car, but "people" who buy this kind of car are looking at Mercedes, BMW, and Audi and care about other people's perception. Until everyone's perception of VW is more than an econo car, this just won't sell in the numbers VW would like in order to be worth bringing here.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (dub_IN)*

It's a good looking car, but it's a bit conservative for a "flagship". I'm sure it has more presence in person but the CC and the Passat are both more extroverted designs.
I'm still not sure I follow the marketing strategy behind the Phaeton (besides just helping to raise VW brand image). If it's priced around the A8, then it is likely to canabalize sales. The only strategy I can see would be to price it as a value/content competitor for BMW 5 and MB E-class. Take a page from Hyundai and the Genesis.


_Modified by rexxmann at 1:33 AM 5-3-2010_


----------



## radiospace (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: 2011MY Phaeton World Premiere at Auto China 2010 (phaeton)*

Volkswagen: Oldsmobile for the 21st Century.


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

I think it has a very classy look, although I also must agree that designers were to conservative in it... Very regular lines...without the edginess that you would expect from a flagship


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice enough the VW Phaeton, having driven a 4.2V8 model car at length I keep asking why? For starters the Audi A8 weighs less. What does it say about a halo product when failing miserably in North America? Ok,,, that's not fair; My .02 is the N. American market Phaeton failure sits largely at the door step of VW Germany. Can you say dream world....these guy's??? Christ!! Don't get me wrong VW America is equally screwed up in its role as a distribution organization - but thats going to morph somewhat when the completed TN plant and its production account for $something$. I'm curious as how much of the TN production ends up in China... 

P.S., Oh,,, The Phaeton refreash looks good no? Hey what-a I know, my MY98 911 coupe doors/glass/roof panels fit a MY66 911 coupe. Now that's a refresh evolution....

Great cars the VW's .... I've owned and own a few.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

ndccpf1 said:


> Hyundai brings in the Genesis sedan (and coupe in related name) and now are about to bring us the Equus.



So F'in true! Go drive a Genesis sedan, I dare ya. It's a BIG value play and a nice automobile to boot! Watched a business "round table" discussion TV program where the N. American CEO of Hyundai was a participant. He's came off as a sharp dude running an, on-the-move organization... Kudo's!


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi-Class 








:thumbup:


----------



## njcarguy1077 (Aug 29, 2011)

*always teasing...*

I'll tell you what, this looks as good for the modern time as the previous Phaeton did in IT'S day...based on the looks I would definitely consider it if they changed some of the interior accents, like replace the chunky prev-generation Touareg shift stalk for something a little sleeker, while still bold and definitive to match VW's new corporate culture...or, Audi A8 anyone?


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Could've been worse, but I still think the original was/is a beautiful car that really didn't need a refreshing.


----------



## Sawyer2Chambers (Jul 1, 2011)

that interior is fly


----------



## barsoon11GTI (Jul 19, 2011)

I love these cars I think they are pure ****ing luxury, killer interior, nice styling and I bet the drive is out of this world. :thumbup:


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

rexxmann said:


> It's a good looking car, but it's a bit conservative for a "flagship". I'm sure it has more presence in person but the CC and the Passat are both more extroverted designs.


The same can be said about respective cars from BMW, MB and Audi.



rexxmann said:


> I'm still not sure I follow the marketing strategy behind the Phaeton (besides just helping to raise VW brand image). If it's priced around the A8, then it is likely to canabalize sales. The only strategy I can see would be to price it as a value/content competitor for BMW 5 and MB E-class. Take a page from Hyundai and the Genesis.
> 
> 
> _Modified by rexxmann at 1:33 AM 5-3-2010_


The strategy is this: You have 2 main competitors, the MB S class and BMW 7 series. The MB skews more towards luxury than the BMW, and the BMW skews more towards sport than the MB. VAG has the Audi A8 which can compete more directly with the BMW, while the Phaeton can take on the MB S. If VAG loses an A8 sale to VW, they still get the $$, worse would be losing a sale to another competitor.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I'd buy in TDI phaeton LWB. if it was in the equus price range. However, I see VW living up the reputation and leaving another innovative model only for the europeans, leaving us with the mind numbing boring north american product.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

VW_Hippie said:


> I'd buy in TDI phaeton LWB. if it was in the equus price range. However, I see VW living up the reputation and leaving another innovative model only for the europeans, leaving us with the mind numbing boring north american product.


Unfortunately, when this "innovative model" was offered here starting at around $60K, it didn't sell. The rap then was while a very good car, too expensive for a VW, and too close to an Audi. I can't imagine them being able to sell the Phaeton in the Equus price range and therefore not selling any better than the first time around. I always liked the original Phaeton, but wished that VW offered the SWB version at a more VW-like price and leave the LWB and V12's to Audi. Don't know if it would have helped sales, but I think it would have been a better starting point. But then there's still the badge whoring to overcome.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

TOMPASS said:


> Unfortunately, when this "innovative model" was offered here starting at around $60K, it didn't sell. The rap then was while a very good car, too expensive for a VW, and too close to an Audi. I can't imagine them being able to sell the Phaeton in the Equus price range and therefore not selling any better than the first time around. I always liked the original Phaeton, but wished that VW offered the SWB version at a more VW-like price and leave the LWB and V12's to Audi. Don't know if it would have helped sales, but I think it would have been a better starting point. But then there's still the badge whoring to overcome.


I totally agree, In Canada the phaetons were fetching $100k new, too close to Audi A8. I can't see VW bringing the phaeton any time soon especially at this point economily. I just see VW selling out their german soul in north america to make a buck. The hope is VW doesn't completely sell out their product line and make all their cars into north americian aimed crap models. I absolutley hate the north americian jetta and passat - they are more japanese than german. The rumour I've been hearing is tiguan might be next victim of vw americanizing sh$t. I can't really blame the brand whores when VW puts out crap like the jetta and passat. I'm hoping Audi comes with A4 TDI then there's still hope.


----------

